# My sweet doggy is in the hospital



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I usually only post about goat stuff here but wanted to ask for good vibes..prayers however you like to do it for baby Waylon. Hes a 9yro bluetick hound dog i brought home with from my job as a veterinary technician. He was a stray a client broughg in and me and waylon fell in love instantly he went home with me and ive never regretted it.. i neutered him and had to remove one of hindlimbs due to being badly damaged. Possibly hit by a car as a stray.. yesterday i had to take him in and we did a exploration surgery in him.. had to remove his spleen due to 2 baseball sized masses that had grown on his spleen one had ruptured causing the symptoms i saw that made me take him in.. hes still in hospital.. doing another Renal panel on him today if he gets good results he can come home. Yesterday was a very emotional day for me. Prayers for my baby to come home soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes handsome. Prayers he recovers quickly!! And comes home !


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor baby! He's very handsome. Sending prayers


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw, praying he recovers quickly for you!  He sure is a purdy dog!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you! I just got word he got up n went out to pee and ate a tiny bit !


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great news!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! I hope he does well for you.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Prayers from me and my own Bluetick! 

I had a Great Dane with a volley ball sized mass on her spleen removed when she was 8 years old. It came back as a hematoma, and she lived for 4 more wonderful years. With the mass gone, she played like a puppy again. I also had a favorite leopard gecko with a tumor on his spleen found on an exploratory surgery. He lived for like 8 more years.

Thought I would share good outcomes. Wishing yours does well, too.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone!!
And emrcornranch that awesome to hear! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Prayers for your guy sent. He has a face you instantly fall in love with. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Prayers for your guy sent. He has a face you instantly fall in love with. I hope all goes well.


I know i sure did lol he came in to the clinic skin n bones.. a busted leg he hadnt been using forever and still was sweet as can be.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, what a sweet boy- prayers for him to recover and come home for many happy years to come 💕


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Praying for your beautiful boy. Your love for him shines through your post.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous guy. He is so lucky to have you. Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks yall again! .. i just got word his kidney levels have come down but he still isnt esting or drinking..no suprise there so one more night of fluids then he gets to come home


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a handsome guy! Sending prayers that he can come home quick!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hugs 🤗 still sending prayers. 🙏


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks!.. so he is still doesnt have a. Very good appetite or wanting to drink so hes staying on fluids until monday he gets up to go pee but seems to just take everything he has out of him after. Hopefully just a bit more hydration will help him out. Hes on some strong antibiotics also. Good news is he doesnt act extremely painful hes perky if he has the energy to be at the moment. ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers to him and you!🛐✝He is Adorable, love those eyes! I keep thinking give him electrolytes! Keep us posted! I hope he comes home soon!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad he’s still improving even if it seems slow- he’s on the right path! He’s pulling thru- we will keep praying 🙏 ❤😊


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thanks!.. so he is still doesnt have a. Very good appetite or wanting to drink so hes staying on fluids until monday he gets up to go pee but seems to just take everything he has out of him after. Hopefully just a bit more hydration will help him out. Hes on some strong antibiotics also. Good news is he doesnt act extremely painful hes perky if he has the energy to be at the moment. ❤


It could be that he’ll feel more like eating when he gets home. He could be missing his family.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

She did say when she got there this morning he stood up and yelled at her ..he loves to howl n talk lol .. so very good sign!. Thanks for all the good messages and prayers.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, I love that he’s howling and yelling hello to friendly faces. He’s such a fighter. I hope he continues to recover and you get him home soon.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes he is always the talker lol so its good to hear hes back to it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hes home! Hes got some healing to do but he gave me a yodel when i got there to day hi lol. After an hour ride home hes back in his bed resting. Bloodwork looked amazing todsy also!.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> Hes home! Hes got some healing to do but he gave me a yodel when i got there to day hi lol. After an hour ride home hes back in his bed resting. Bloodwork looked amazing todsy also!.
> View attachment 228510


Oh yay!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what a blessing!✝💝


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m so glad he’s back home- now he’ll be feeling much better! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! That’s wonderful!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Now that he is comfy at home he should heal quickly. Let's hope so.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I’m so happy to hear that!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for all the encouraging words guys! Im happy hes home. 💓


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes a cutie..so glad he's recovering well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a blessing, good to hear.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

This is such great news! So glad he is home to finish his recovery now. Thank you for the update. I swear I get attached to all these animals I’ve never even met, so I love updates.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> This is such great news! So glad he is home to finish his recovery now. Thank you for the update. I swear I get attached to all these animals I’ve never even met, so I love updates.


I feel the same way sometimes! Thanks 🤗


----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> Hes home! Hes got some healing to do but he gave me a yodel when i got there to day hi lol. After an hour ride home hes back in his bed resting. Bloodwork looked amazing todsy also!.
> View attachment 228510


That is wonderful! Prayer is so powerful. I will be praying for his full recovery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen to that.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your fur baby tonight?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hes doin real good hes actually been leaving his bed to go eat n drink n come get pets. He even was asking to go outside earlier. Leash walks only im afraid right now until incision site heals. Lol but yes hes getting his usual old man spunk back 🤗🤗 lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

😄


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Great news!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so glad he’s doing well. He’s such a handsome guy.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks guys this morning he was upeset and howlin because he cant go roam the pasture off leash lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Sounds like he’s well on his way to a full recovery!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes i sure think so 🤗


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

He is having a rough day though because its just started thundering he goes into a full panic anytime any sort of loud boom happens so relaxation meds for him today also lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

This is what happens when it storms at my house 🤣 the one in the bathtub happens to hate baths.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so scared of that awful rumbling noise! 🥰


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes they both get terrified poor babys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby. 🤗


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> He is having a rough day though because its just started thundering he goes into a full panic anytime any sort of loud boom happens so relaxation meds for him today also lol


Same with my Bluetick. Guess they are both the "can't hunt" type hounds.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aww, poor pups. Those big noises coming from the sky are scary. At least to them.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Same with my Bluetick. Guess they are both the "can't hunt" type hounds.


Yes! He loves getting possums outta the chicken coop but if it involved a gun hes outta there! Any loud boom lol i take it thats why he ended up a stray... ppl here will shoot or dump a dog that dont hunt sometimes its sad. So i let him go on nightly possum patrols around the chicken coop even when he catches one he dont kill it he brings its to me lol 😆 we dont kill the possum just harrass them a bit when they start stealing eggs.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Aww, poor pups. Those big noises coming from the sky are scary. At least to them.


Very ! Lol 😆


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> Yes! He loves getting possums outta the chicken coop but if it involved a gun hes outta there! Any loud boom lol i take it thats why he ended up a stray... ppl here will shoot or dump a dog that dont hunt sometimes its sad. So i let him go on nightly possum patrols around the chicken coop even when he catches one he dont kill it he brings its to me lol 😆 we dont kill the possum just harrass them a bit when they start stealing eggs.


So happy I got my girl, and someone buying from her litter who hunts didn't! "Can't hunt, don't want!"

Mine ends the possums she finds. She has wild nights when they are eating stuff from the garden. She sounds like a pig with her nose working like crazy. They are such sweet dogs. She is so gentle with livestock, which people can't believe for some reason. I don't think hounds are bad with livestock. A lot of other breeds would be way higher up in the list.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I tottally agree they care more about small furries then livestock lol they know theyre not herding dogs 🤣 my boy is super sweet.to all my other animals here and my 5 year old son. You should show me a pic of your girl 😃


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> I tottally agree they care more about small furries then livestock lol they know theyre not herding dogs 🤣 my boy is super sweet.to all my other animals here and my 5 year old son. You should show me a pic of your girl 😃


Here she is after Nebula kept thinking she was her mother goat.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Here she is after Nebula kept thinking she was her mother goat.
> View attachment 228927


Oh shes beautiful i forget what they look like with 4 legs i swear jk! I love her ❤


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, now my 4 legged Bluetick girl is in the hospital...She ate a bunch of watermelon rind and swallowed a whole bar of soap. Found that out based on clues from her vomit. I didn't like the way she was breathing today. The vet told me it looks like she might have vomit in her lungs, causing her to have a nasty cough. My poor little happy-go-lucky hound girl! I am going to see if there is something causing her weird ravenous appetite. So hard not having her here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she recovers for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh thats awful! So sorry. Im glad shes at the vets. Poor girl.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oooh poor baby 😪 im so sorry that happened i hope she recovers soon for you! 
Sending good vibes her way ❤🤞🤞🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no. I’m so sorry. What a run of bad luck you’ve had with your pups. I hope she fully recovers and feels better soon.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s a pretty girl- hope she recovers quickly!
🙏🙏🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh dear!!😱
That is bad news. I hope she is well soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be ok. 🤗


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

These darn hounds are so good at finding things to try n eat!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Well, now my 4 legged Bluetick girl is in the hospital...She ate a bunch of watermelon rind and swallowed a whole bar of soap. Found that out based on clues from her vomit. I didn't like the way she was breathing today. The vet told me it looks like she might have vomit in her lungs, causing her to have a nasty cough. My poor little happy-go-lucky hound girl! I am going to see if there is something causing her weird ravenous appetite. So hard not having her here.


Any update from your vet yet? Wondering how she is


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your baby doing?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the well wishes for her, All! I picked her up before they closed last night. She is breathing less labored and is no longer throwing up. She does have pneumonia, so she still isn't acting like herself. Happy to have her back!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yaaaay @Emrcornerranch !! Im so happy for you. Pneumonia is rough but can be fixed so glad shes home with you again. 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll....I havent seen Any Pictures of that sweet baby back home....🤔..soooo maybe....you could prove it? With pictures?🤣😂💞


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy for her. May her recovery be swift and complete.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welllll....I havent seen Any Pictures of that sweet baby back home....🤔..soooo maybe....you could prove it? With pictures?🤣😂💞


I don't know what her side eyeing me was about in the first pic. Lol. Gave her a couple of her cloth "girls" to snuggle with. They're from the dollar store, and she just loves them. Since she doesn't destroy toys that are special, I have quite a few of these "girls." Hope she doesn't give me any more health scares any time soon! I simply adore my Maple May!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Awww shes so pretty 😍 glad shes home!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww she is sooooo sweet. 💗💞 I can see she is better!😉😁


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> Awww shes so pretty 😍 glad shes home!


I think Blueticks are just such charmers!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww she looks like such a sweet girlie! Glad she’s home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad she is doing ok. 🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! I’ve always wanted and blue tick!  They have just the sweetest eyes ever. I would also love to have a red bone too.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I love all the hound breeds lol im hooked.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Poor girl. She will feel better with her pack around her


----------

